# Soundmagic PL-21 Earphones + Fiio Amplifier Bundles



## titoforu (Aug 13, 2011)

Im plannying to buy Soundmagic PL 21 and fiio E5 amp.  

Is it available in kolkata?
It is safe to buy from lynx-india.com and if so then which payment method is safe?? 

guys plz help me...


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, its very safe to buy from Lynx and it should reach you properly as you stay in a Metro. Use any payment method that suits you.


----------



## mavihs (Aug 13, 2011)

i would rather recommend you buy from mediahome or smc international!!!!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 13, 2011)

i purchased 4 times from LYNX without any problems i think EMO is the best option of payment for them


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

Even I have purchased 4 times from Lynx and they are solid, if not the best. Hassle free online shopping.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 13, 2011)

I asked for Monster Turbine headphones on their forum and their facebook page.

But didn't go further due to all the negative rep around here.

"Do you have Monster Turbine IEMs and what is their price?"
*Lynx-India* Sir We Had Them Now Not In Stock But Can Be Arranged By Our USA Office .Revert Back If You Need Em

*Lynx-India*  Well i got them as a special order .I Can again Import Them For You Guys


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2011)

^^look for etymotic too.

Try contacting the original website and if they can ship the headphones declared as low value gift then you will incur no extra money.

Recently got my earphones without paying anything except shipping and product cost. Best thing is that it's under 3 years warranty and the after sales support is good.

Btw this is the authorised dealer website in India:
*www.zemaxindia.com/

*www.monstercable.com/international/international_dealers.asp


----------



## Sarath (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for that info Faun. Wrote an email to them.


----------

